# new,unridden le tour tourest



## spoker (May 15, 2014)

here are oics of an un ridden as in new 1981 le tour touest that a lady won in a contest years ago and never rode it


----------



## spoker (May 15, 2014)

sorry bout the spelling its early


----------

